# Antique scroll saw identification



## Crayfish (7 mo ago)

Good evening y'all, I just recently bought a antique scroll saw. I mainly do blade but I found this saw in an antique shop and had to pick it up. The saw has only one marking, a number one, on the casting which is only visible when disassembling the saw. I at first thought it could be built from other old saws, but I found 2 of these saws on the internet, after a lot of digging. The only article with any information claims the saw is from the 1920s, and was shown in old machine catalog. (It is on some site called worth point and I have no clue the validity of it) The saw has a front facing pulley, I have attached a picture. The original color was not black, and it has been painted several times based of it paint chips from the saw. If anyone can offer any information or resources it would be much appreciated. I am glad I picked up this saw and look forward to restoring it!


----------



## Vandon (Jan 21, 2020)

I have no idea.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

From a fast internet search it looks a lot like a Gilbert scroll saw, their color appears to have been a goldish green. Even a 100 years ago it was a lot like now though so it could have been a copy from another brand. 
I'm a sucker for old tools though. I've been looking for a treadle scroll saw for a while now.


----------

